Ask HN: How can software engineers help stop climate change? - dawhizkid
======
seventhtiger
Reducing power consumption with more efficient computation can make a
difference, but I think the real difference is creating software that enables
more efficient resource allocation outside of just computation.

Uber, for all its faults, has reduced the market for car ownership. The car
manufacturing process will consume less resources due to better utilization of
each car. Self driving cars will take that even further, with cars being fully
utilized without the human limitations of a driver.

------
ldasj
Killing the current web frameworks would probably do it. Gigabytes of RAM and
constant processor time for basically text and images. I don't understand how
all this bloat is accepted and encouraged.

------
thedevindevops
Isn't that what was behind the growth of static site generators in the last 18
months?

------
alireza94
Maybe by replacing Electron based apps with native versions /s

------
bjourne
You can participate in the next global climate strike.

------
Adamantcheese
Can you stop cryptocurrency? No? Then probably not much.

